# Valentines day foal



## whirlwindhorses (15 February 2017)

Haven't posted for ages but had a foal born yesterday on Valentines day so thought I would post a few pics. She is a baydun blanket spot filly foal born at 1.14am on Feb 14th at 330 days by August Skyhawk x RedWhirlwind. Some of you might remember her dun blanket full sister born in 2013 who is almost identical. This one will be joining her full sister at weaning. 



























Below is her four year old full sister, just been backed


----------



## TeamChaser (15 February 2017)

What a beautiful Valentine baby!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (15 February 2017)

Lovely spotty baby


----------



## Tyssandi (15 February 2017)

whirlwindhorses said:



			Haven't posted for ages but had a foal born yesterday on Valentines day so thought I would post a few pics. She is a baydun blanket spot filly foal born at 1.14am on Feb 14th at 330 days by August Skyhawk x RedWhirlwind. Some of you might remember her dun blanket full sister born in 2013 who is almost identical. This one will be joining her full sister at weaning. 



























Below is her four year old full sister, just been backed 






Click to expand...

Beautiful baby and pretty dotting mother, your very lucky - I do so get broody for horsey babies


----------



## luckyoldme (15 February 2017)

lovely spotty bums!


----------



## FfionWinnie (16 February 2017)

It would be hard to beat that for a Valentine's present


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 February 2017)

What a lovely present.  Thanks for sharing pics.  Makes me feel very broody now!


----------



## Achinghips (16 February 2017)

Oh how lovely. Have you thought of a suitable name?


----------



## PorkChop (16 February 2017)

Fantastic  what are you going to call her? Something Valentine appropriate I hope!


----------



## ihatework (16 February 2017)

Beautiful, congratulations


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 February 2017)

She is very lovely surely you will call her whirlwind valentine it's such a pretty name and you can call her val for short.


----------



## Equi (16 February 2017)

Ooooh lovely. I'd love one like this! What colour is mum and dad reg as to have a shot at this?


----------



## whirlwindhorses (17 February 2017)

Thanks everyone. Shes called Valantina  Tia for stable name. 

Heres a couple more pics taken today


----------



## whirlwindhorses (17 February 2017)

equi said:



			Ooooh lovely. I'd love one like this! What colour is mum and dad reg as to have a shot at this?
		
Click to expand...


Mum is a baydun non characteristic half Appaloosa and dad is a fewspot Appaloosa


----------



## Asha (17 February 2017)

Gorgeous, congratulations. Love the name too


----------



## Doris68 (17 February 2017)

Just gorgeous!  Lovely filly.


----------



## JJS (19 February 2017)

What a beautiful little family. Mum and both daughters are just gorgeous


----------



## shanti (20 February 2017)

Oh she is lovely! Congratulations


----------



## Queenbee (27 February 2017)

she is just adorable - saw your op a week or so ago, just came on here to see if you had posted any more pics... happily you had!   off to bed now feeling all broody and warm and fuzzy and smiley

One seriously gorgeous little lady - love the name too x


----------



## Mariposa (1 March 2017)

Oh wow she is utterly gorgeous! I have foal envy!!!


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 March 2017)

She is so pretty mum is very lovely too and her name really suits her


----------



## Rollin (1 March 2017)

Wow, how gorgeous is that.  Congratulations on safe arrival of your stunning filly.


----------



## whirlwindhorses (4 March 2017)

Thank you for the lovely comments everyone  
Here are some more pics taken a couple of days ago.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (4 March 2017)

I love spotty horses, She's beautiful


----------

